# Let's see some wood!!



## countrybois

Here's some of what I have split and stacked


----------



## countrybois

................and what's left.


----------



## dolmen

Stack #1







Stack #2







Work in progress...







And more in coming...


Cheers

;-)


----------



## kevin85

I've posted before, but the rows look nicer with the grass greener.  Each stack is 30 feet long.  I have one more stack in another spot that is 35 feet long and started a fourth row since this picture was taken.  I only have one cord in that row so far.  If I could only get another grapple load I would keep going, but when I called last week they said they were three months behind and not taking any more orders.  That isn't a good sign as in the past, they have brought me wood anytime of the year that I have called.


----------



## Burd

kevin85 said:
			
		

> I've posted before, but the rows look nicer with the grass greener. Each stack is 30 feet long. I have one more stack in another spot that is 35 feet long and started a fourth row since this picture was taken. I only have one cord in that row so far. If I could only get another grapple load I would keep going, but when I called last week they said they were three months behind and not taking any more orders. That isn't a good sign as in the past, they have brought me wood anytime of the year that I have called.



Ha nice work I liked the way you stacked that and the trailer is a plus.
How far down are your end post.I like the way you have that set up but can you us less of and angle and get more wood in that stack.Im looking for more room in the yard and the only place I can put more wood is up.So what are you using for end post 
I have more wood coming tomorrow and I running out of room.
I hope you dont mine so many Qs. But Im going to still that idea and go up instead of out


----------



## countrybois

Love it!! Keep them pictures coming.


----------



## kevin85

I was forced to put those fence stakes(home depot) at that angle.  the first few times I stacked the ends, the weight of the wood just pushed the stake right out of the ground.  When I reset the stake with that angle, it held.  I believe those are 5 foot stakes but would recommend the 6 footers and bury them at almost a foot.  That will make sure they are solid.  I put those in the ground when there was snow on the ground and when the ground thawed, the stakes moved.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER

Just a few of my stacks and a process pile at Flashman's house


WoodButcher


----------



## LRCRUE08

This is about 3 1/2 cords so far. Last year I burned about 4 cords.


----------



## Todd

6 cords of mostly Black Locust, enough for the next 2 years. And currently working on getting 3 years ahead with about 1.5 cords or Pin Oak.

Hey LRCRUE, looks like you have the same tarp set up as me. It's nice to just roll them up or down with the weather huh.


----------



## Todd

countrybois said:
			
		

> Here's some of what I have split and stacked



Is it me or is that pile on the left look like it's leaning a little precariously? You might want to brace it up?


----------



## LRCRUE08

Todd I think I got that idea from you.  I saw this set up posted on here last year and stole it from someone. If that was you Todd, thank you. This system works great.  Just so ya know my shed was already this color though..... I did not copy that too


----------



## Chrisg

Here's some of mine.Pics are crappy took them with vid cam but you get the idea.
Long stack on left is 24' long 5.5' high with average lenght of split 23"
Right side is 12' long 5' high
6 cord in shed and a big pile of blocks behind Ranger and long stack.


----------



## Highbeam

The last picture is the leftevers of the cottonwood, just two cords left but shows my cover style. Nice to put a McMansion in a pasture eh? Nice enough guy but geesh.

Middle photo is my craigslist score, 7 pickup loads of doug fir. Needs to be split down smaller and some shortened but for 35$ per truckload I can't go wrong. I ran those 7 loads between 2 PM and 9PM in one night due to the first come,-first serve issue. 

First photo is a long angle of my doug fir from a log load bought this year in early spring. Doug fir again. The stack is 60 feet long and 6 cords. I'll cover it up come fall but it is bleaching nicely from the sun and wind.

I've got an additional cord in the shed that I continue to burn on these unseasonally cool nights. I used 7 cords this year and look to have 13 total in the yard ready for next year and the following year.


----------



## precaud

Boy you guys have some nice lookin' wood stacks and such green yards. Welcome to high desert country. We haven't had any rain to speak of since early May, so as you can see, everything is very brown this year.

After having my wood pile robbed two seasons ago, I now store my ready-to-burn wood in three places, two of which can't be seen from the road.

The first pic is about 1 cord, split longer and smaller for the Nestor Martin, located behind the house on south-facing wall near the basement entrance. Below that is the main supply, a little over 1.5 cords cut for the Quad, on a another south-facing wall, with unprocessed logs stacked beside.  And the third is an overflow area with enough to cover me in case it's a particularly nasty winter or someone sticks their slimy paws in my pile again.

Since I only gather standing dead, and with our high heat/low humidity environment, I don't need to stack any special way for drying... this stuff is ready to burn not long after it's cut and split.


----------



## bebopin

Not the best shed but will hold up.bought this wood for $700.I have been working on it for 2 months. all most done.Wood is well over 3 years old and dry and ready to burn.


----------



## Todd

LRCRUE08 said:
			
		

> Todd I think I got that idea from you. I saw this set up posted on here last year and stole it from someone. If that was you Todd, thank you. This system works great. Just so ya know my shed was already this color though..... I did not copy that too



Yeah, nice color, at least our tarps are different. :lol: That's what's so great about this forum, sharing great ideas and knowledge.


----------



## mikeyny

This was some big ones I got 2 yrs ago. Locust. It's all up in smoke now.


----------



## itsme again

my log load


----------



## kevin85

I wish I could get a load like that right now!


----------



## jpl1nh

Here's most of what I have stacked.  Approximately 5 cords in the wood shed.  The green tarped stack is about 2 cord, the other 2 tarp covered stacks are each a cord and the last wood shed has about 2 1/2 cords.  I've got a couple more cords split and dried in small amounts in various places.  The green tarp pile is an example of a storage method I've learned.  I put down a pallet base the size of the tarp I have to cover with, like 8' by 12'.  As I split, I stack the edges creating walls inside of which I can just throw loose stuff in.  This allows me to just top cover when rain threatens but keeps fair air circulation through this loose pile.  Like Brother Bart, I always top cover, makes no sense to me to let wood keep getting wet.  While this doesn't season stuff as well as single row stacked, it works well for me since the stuff in the pile is generally 3 years plus from being used and much of it is already dead and mostly seasoned anyway.  I uncover when spells of good weather allow.  I find I can build these "piles" up 5-6' high with no problem.  Quick, easy storage.  Wouldn't want to be burning out of them with snow on the tarp though, PITA!


----------



## jpl1nh

When the woods are dry, I've been bringing a lot of lying dead wood in in 4' lengths and stacking it in approximately cord size stacks.  First two are one cord stacks, 50% red and white oak with some red maple, black birch, hickory and a bit of red pine mixed in.  Third picture is 4 more stacks,, mostly red and white oak but some white birch, and red maple, tiny bit of red pine.  Fourth picture is "the source", example of the lying dead I'm working on. There are about 100 acres of this behind my house, basically as much as I'm willing to haul in.  Last picture is small stack of black locust that was on the ground behind my neighbors.  That's Luey, the "chowgi", half Corgi, half Chow, great dog, smart, loyal, obediant, my helper in the woods.


----------



## dolmen

Fantastic thread great pics credit to you all for your effort and thanks to nature for her wonderous bounty.

Cheers

;-)


----------



## jpl1nh

Then there's the scrounged stuff.  I figure all told there is about 10-12 cords worth here.  Some red pine, silver maple, sugar maple, good deal of black locust, lots of red oak, some ash and cherry.  Third picture shows my latest pallet wood shed in progress, should have the roof done in a week or two, then I can start to get this area cleaned up.  I'm starting to get good at building these.  The one in the woods shown in the photo series above is a bit shaky.  This new one is very sturdy.  Last picture is "special wood" from my in laws house in Nobleboro ME.  They built new on waterfront and thinned as much as allowed.  They saved it for us since they don't burn.  Has a fair amount of straight tall apple! that had been competing in the woods so it put on good height.  This is an example of how people move wood from one local to another and if there were an isect problem, could help spread to new areas..


----------



## acesover

ive got about 4 cords now split and stacked and all cleaned up ready to start getting wood for next year.  one problem though i still dont have a stove.  but today i put a deposit on a napoleon 1400 to be installed in living room so thanks for all the help in helping me make a my decision.









and yes that one fallen limb will be cut up this weekend.


----------



## Todd

Holy crap jpl! :bug: Your trying to catch Eric Johnson aren't you? Looks like you will have no problem feeding the Woodstock Keystone for the next 10 years or so. :lol:


----------



## DiscoInferno

Here are a few pics from the spring of my stacks, and a pile of locust in the driveway.  I've got two more stacks not shown, one is currently empty to make room for some construction.  The long irregular stack is on a lower terrace level in the backyard that's otherwise pretty useless.  We planted the Leyland Cypress trees you see in the middle a few years ago, which was sort of a pain last year when I started using that area for my "overflow" stack as I expanded from storing about 5 cords to storing 9 at one point.  I probably have 7 stacked right now.


----------



## dolmen

acesover said:
			
		

>



Can you show any other pics of your splitter? Is it a factory made one? can you tell me the details please? as I'm doing a bit of research before having one made, they are twice the price here in the UK / Ireland that they are in the USA ;-(  yours looks like one that will last a life time, my sort of value ;-)

Great pic of your wood pile, keep gathering it'll never go wrong.

Cheers


----------



## jpl1nh

Todd said:
			
		

> Holy crap jpl! :bug: Your trying to catch Eric Johnson aren't you? Looks like you will have no problem feeding the Woodstock Keystone for the next 10 years or so. :lol:


LOL, Eric's is all split and stacked though I believe, and he's at least 10 cords ahead of me anyway.  I've been trying to clean up the lying dead within reasonable hauling distance before it rots.  Yeah, I'm problably pushing 6 or 7 years ahead but if that dead wood is going to produce CO2, then better to have it happen producing heat in the Keystone rather than just rotting.  That's my excuse for excessive amounts of time in the woods with the dogs cutting wood.  ;-)


----------



## RAY_PA

just over 5 cords in both stacks....probably close to 4 cords in that pile for next winter. I will stack it as I use the wood this fall/winter


----------



## RAY_PA

other stack and pile:


----------



## N/A N/A

These are the only two pictures I can add. For some reason this site always gives me trouble uploading pics. It always tells me its either to big or to many pixels. So I will keep croping the picture down to size so when I finally get it right it will then tell me its not a valid file type??? How do you guys post those nice large pictures without any trouble??? By the way...nice wood all


----------



## jpl1nh

Firefighter, at the top pf this forum is a post (Here's the link https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewannounce/27_4/) that should help you.  Picasa's fairly user friendly though it will take you a little while to get it all down.  Finding where things went after I sized them was my biggest challenge.


----------



## N/A N/A

jpnh thanks! that helps a bunch. I see guys were playing with photobucket so I was trying to figure that out. Thanks again!


----------



## Hansson

Heres some wood pictures from me


----------



## jpl1nh

Hansson said:
			
		

> Heres some wood pictures from me


Beautiful!


----------



## Eric Johnson

That's really nice, Hansson. I drove all over rural Sweden and Finland in late May and I didn't see any firewood stacked up around houses or farms like you do in this country. I saw lots of logging activity and piles of biomass (waiting to be chipped, I guess), but no split firewood. Do most people burn pellets or chips these days?

Beautiful stacks, by the way.

What I lack in beauty, I make up for in volume.


----------



## N/A N/A

Hansson said:
			
		

> Heres some wood pictures from me





Look at that wood...its all cut to perfect length????


----------



## Hansson

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> That's really nice, Hansson. I drove all over rural Sweden and Finland in late May and I didn't see any firewood stacked up around houses or farms like you do in this country. I saw lots of logging activity and piles of biomass (waiting to be chipped, I guess), but no split firewood. Do most people burn pellets or chips these days?
> 
> Beautiful stacks, by the way.



That is a BIG stack eric! Nice

A lot of people a going over to earth heatpumps here.Or pellets.

Many have the wood in smal houses like this.
This is my wood house to the left


----------



## Hansson

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> Hansson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some wood pictures from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that wood...its all cut to perfect length????
Click to expand...


I have an JAPA wood machine so its easy to get the length right


----------



## Jags

Hansson said:
			
		

> FIREFIGHTER29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hansson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some wood pictures from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that wood...its all cut to perfect length????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an JAPA wood machine so its easy to get the length right
Click to expand...


And then he PLANES the outside by hand :lol: 

That sure is a beauty Hansson.

And Eric, volume IS beauty when it comes to firewood.
EDIT: and beer.


----------



## Eric Johnson

The beauty is in the burning, I guess.

Those are a couple of old pics. I actually have more back there right now. I won't be done until my wife has to squeeze between the woodpile and the clothesline to hang the clothes out to dry.


----------



## sapratt

Here is what I have.  I think it enough to get me through the winter.


----------



## BrotherBart

Between health problems and constant rain since the first of April I am way behind. I have only stacked a cord of oak and 3/4 cord of pine and poplar so far this year. Luckily I busted hiney last year and so I have this six cord stack of oak left over for this coming winter.


----------



## burntime

I just hit 4.5 cord and have some softwood stuff that has been drying in 16 inch logs for 4 years to split.  Probably another cord and a half.  Then I start on the real wood  Oak will be processed for next year


----------



## countrybois

No posting if ya don't have a picture to back it up.


----------



## btj1031

My pile of wood after delivery - stacking just begun in the distance.  4 cord dropped, about one stacked at this point.  Its seasoning nicely in this 90 degree heat.


----------



## cornbread

Love it!! Keep them pictures coming. 

Looking good.

I am just wating for the first fire.


----------



## bmwbj

This was last years pile, only about 1/2 was used this winter, more
wood on the way...


----------



## Rich_CT

This coming winter will be my first full season of heating primarily with wood.  I've got about 4.5 cords  ready for this year (mostly black cherry, with some oak, beech & maple).  


I've attached a couple of shots.

Rich


----------



## burntime

I have never seen a holt hozen that skinny?  Do you think it is drying any better than just a normal stack?


----------



## Rich_CT

The first holzhaufen that I made was squeezed in between some pretty large boulders.  It's more of a rectangle shape than round (about 5.5' by 7' at the base).  The original pic I posted, is showing the narrow side of the HH.  Since the space was limited, I figured that an HH would allow me to go taller than just stacking it.  It was about 7.5 ' tall when I finished the HH in early May.  It's seasoned quite a bit in that time and is under 7' tall now.  I've attached another shot of my 2 HH below.  You'll see how the large rocks limited the space I had for the first HH.

The second HH, still in progress, is on an octagonal base that is appx 8' in diameter.  I'll probably stack this one a bit higher. I don't expect to burn much of the wood from that HH this coming season (unless I run out late in the season).

This is my first year processing this much wood.  So I don't have any personal experience re. whether an HH seasons better than a normal stack.  Both my stack and HH appear to be drying out nicely.  I must say that building the holzhaufen is much more fun and the boss (my wife) prefers the look of the HH. She calls them big pine cones.

Rich


----------



## glacialhills

I dont have the wood furnace yet but here is my wood for this winter. 3 rows each post is at 8' and about 18" lenth. about 4-4.5' high


----------



## DKerley

110' long by 25'deep by 5' high.


----------



## savageactor7

^NICE! so that's what you use to load the dump truck...I like the grates that minimize loading stones/sand etc. Any pics of your splitting operation in progress? Thanks.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

DKerley said:
			
		

> 110' long by 25'deep by 5' high.



Whew.  Now it's time to get cracking on next year's wood- LOL


----------



## JustWood

DKerley said:
			
		

> 110' long by 25'deep by 5' high.



I just bought a 3 yd grapple like that for my loader from Blue Diamond attachments.  It works awesome for loading wood. You don't get dirt and rocks in with the wood.


----------



## sullystull

My two little wood houses...


----------



## BrotherBart

DKerley said:
			
		

> 110' long by 25'deep by 5' high.



Wish I lived behind that fence.  :lol:


----------



## Rockey

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> DKerley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110' long by 25'deep by 5' high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I lived behind that fence.  :lol:
Click to expand...


Yes, the grass does look greener over there.


----------



## iceman

that could beat eric thats about a 100 cords^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jeff6443

So size matters   . looking forward to being to post my PILE  First year burner . Cant waite


----------



## Catskill

Pictured is about 4.5 cord (conservatively) . I have a total of 5 (there's more on the other side of the shed). The stacks are made on pressure treated 2x4's with metal fence posts on each end. The stacks are held together with copper telecom wire in the center and toward the tops. The tarp is also lashed _tautly_ to the posts with the same copper wire. Old ski poles are added in the center area to deter any pooling water.


----------



## kevin85

Nice, Neat stacks


----------



## bill*67

those are all nice pictures. some day i'll have the same to show. still trying to scrape up enough cash to build a shed, but for now i'll just keep using the tarps.  ;-)


----------



## Mo Heat

Here's my 2008 wood collection. No holz structures this year. I started holz #3, but the foundation area was too un-level. I had it all stacked before I could make a proper foundation currently planned utilizing landscape blocks and gravel (someday).

http://picasaweb.google.com/moheatmail/Wood2008?authkey=vOyFrONc41c


----------



## smokinj

Here what i got so far for 2008    20-22 cords


----------



## DiscoInferno

smokinj said:
			
		

> Here what i got so far for 2008    20-22 cords



White birch in a snowstorm?   %-P


----------



## the_dude

Here are my stacks.  I built two 8' x 12' platforms out of treated.  So at 4' high, I would have 6 cord together.  The stacks are more like 5.5' high, so with the wood on the side, I figure I have about 8 cord or so.  This will be my first winter burning as a primary source of heat, so I am quite curious to see how much I go through.


----------



## smokinj

Only one i could get to post!


----------



## scfa99

the_dude said:
			
		

> Here are my stacks.  I built two 8' x 12' platforms out of treated.  So at 4' high, I would have 6 cord together.  The stacks are more like 5.5' high, so with the wood on the side, I figure I have about 8 cord or so.  This will be my first winter burning as a primary source of heat, so I am quite curious to see how much I go through.



Welcome to the 24x7 wood burning addiction club dude.


----------



## Hansson

Here some winter pics when me and my dad was collecting wood at the summerhouse.

I love the winter


----------



## NewtownPA

4 Cords. 100% Oak. (I have another stack that wouldn't fit in this photo).


----------



## NewtownPA

4 beers.


----------



## NewtownPA

A giant, mega dump truck, (for scale purposes).


----------



## Hogwildz

I know where that oak is, time for a midnight run!


----------



## NewtownPA

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I know where that oak is, time for a midnight run!



Better not! Me and my toddlers will give you a run for your money! hehehehhe But you're welcome to enjoy a warm hearth and a cold beer any time you are in the area.


----------



## Hogwildz

NewtownPA said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where that oak is, time for a midnight run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better not! Me and my toddlers will give you a run for your money! hehehehhe But you're welcome to enjoy a warm hearth and a cold beer any time you are in the area.
Click to expand...


Now ya have me thinking of that pizza & beer install day we had. That pizza was damn good
Next time I'm gonna be down, I'll hollar atcha.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER

2 mini racks....Having a splitter on hand makes for easy kindling.

WoodButcher


----------



## bmwbj

Just started stacking again for this year...
Pine, White oak, Black Walnut, Ash, and Maple.
More will come 

This is some White Oak I split and stacked today.


----------



## BrotherBart

bmwbj said:
			
		

> Just started stacking again for this year...
> Pine, White oak, Black Walnut, Ash, and Maple.
> More will come
> 
> This is some White Oak I split and stacked today.



Gonna be at least one warm house in Jousey dis year. Lookin good!


----------



## Burd

Heres what I got I think Ill have enough for the up coming winter


----------



## Burd

Here's some pine I spilt in April.It sits in and empty lot next to me and gets full sun all day We started and HH with the pine and I ran out off pine to finish it . It sit in a 8 foot radius 
This wood will be great for them mild nights and days 
Cant wait to fire it up


----------



## Soopah 27

Lazy man's pile... Couldn't pass them up. About 400 boxes of Smartlogs (more coming).  I bought all the local hardware store had left, for insurance.  CHEAP!

Wasn't sure what I have split would be ready: 1 cord of apple, split this year & 2 cords of poplar & more standing dead ash coming this weekend.


----------



## BrotherBart

Soopah 27 said:
			
		

> Lazy man's pile... Couldn't pass them up. About 400 boxes of Smartlogs (more coming).  I bought all the local hardware store had left, for insurance.  CHEAP!
> 
> Wasn't sure what I have split would be ready: 1 cord of apple, split this year & 2 cords of poplar & more standing dead ash coming this weekend.



A man after my own heart.  :lol: My favorite words: "I'll take'em all.".


----------



## Soopah 27

> A man after my own heart.  :lol: My favorite words: "I'll take'em all.".



The guys at the civic holiday sale were pretty surprised...but they did give me a sweet deal!
Last of the S/L today...Gave about 100pc to my neighbor, final count around 300+/-.

More avail (closeout) from local h/w chain - if anyone in SW Ontario (London) is in the market. 
(I'm not selling any of mine though)


----------



## johnnywarm

heres my stack.it ended up being 2 cords. i have a line on 3 cords more.

John


----------



## Shipper50

Here is some hickory I have been stacking this past month. One man working and moving takes time they say.

Anyone care to guess how much I have? I am hoping for at least one cord?

Shipper


----------



## TMonter

4 Loads Into the season


----------



## TMonter

More Pictures of wood


----------



## bmwbj

A little more work for the Labor day weekend...


----------



## bmwbj

And more...


----------



## Shipper50

My gear for moving wood.


Shipper


----------



## Burd

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> My gear for moving wood.
> 
> 
> Shipper


All some set up Im thinking of a lawn tractor to pull the stuff out The woods are adout two hundered yards away so i drive my truck to the edge of the woods and wheel it out. It sucks :down:


----------



## pen

Here is just what was brought into the basement to get me though until the ground freezes and I am not wading through mud to get to the woodpile.  These three piles come out to be right around a full cord.  

Nice pics guys.  The fella with the hickory certainly has a lot of air circulation the way it is stacked!

pen


----------



## pen

Here's a shot head on.  2 more of these behind the first.  Mostly Maple, some ash and beech as well.  

pen


----------



## DavidV

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/Huntindad/Projects/woodmess.jpg

I'll post elsewhere about the cleanup project I started....but I fully expect to run out of wood this winter.

Grasshopper and the ant....I'm gonna pay for playing so much.


----------



## Soopah 27

Here's what I did this weekend.  Maple, shagback hickory and Gofer wood.  Finally rented a splitter, can't imagine splitting the hickory by hand.  Any advise on splitting the stuff?  Nice piles... ;-)


----------



## Shipper50

Burd said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gear for moving wood.
> 
> 
> Shipper
> 
> 
> 
> All some set up Im thinking of a lawn tractor to pull the stuff out The woods are adout two hundered yards away so i drive my truck to the edge of the woods and wheel it out. It sucks :down:
Click to expand...


I bought a new 2005 Artic cat tbx 400 in 2006 when I bought the land I live on now. My neighbor let me cut up a downed double trunk hickory that got blown down by storm this year. I take my wagon cart up a hill and over to his land where the tree is. One man doing the cutting, splitting and moving takes time, but being retired I guess I have the time.  

Shipper


----------



## bmwbj

My poor saws are hurtin after this stuff...LOL


----------



## Apprentice_GM

bmwbj,

what type of wood is that? I have something extremely similar in my pile, but I doubt being in opposite hemispheres it's the same species!


----------



## bmwbj

Apprentice_GM said:
			
		

> bmwbj,
> 
> what type of wood is that? I have something extremely similar in my pile, but I doubt being in opposite hemispheres it's the same species!



RED OAK


----------



## countrybois

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> Here is some hickory I have been stacking this past month. One man working and moving takes time they say.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how much I have? I am hoping for at least one cord?
> 
> Shipper



It's pretty loosely stacked so that makes it a little harder to guesstimate, but I would say you are pretty close to two full cords.


----------



## Shipper50

countrybois said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some hickory I have been stacking this past month. One man working and moving takes time they say.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how much I have? I am hoping for at least one cord?
> 
> Shipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty loosely stacked so that makes it a little harder to guesstimate, but I would say you are pretty close to two full cords.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the guess. I stacked this loose to get all the air to it I could since it was just cut this Aug. I was hoping to burn it by Jan or Feb next year. I am going to build a wood storage next to get my wood seasoned for the coming year or years. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## BrotherBart

Haven't gotten near as much done this year as I had planned but we should have a couple of years worth and more to fell and bust up this month and next.

Six cords oak, three cords of oak and a cord of pine/poplar.


----------



## Apprentice_GM

Here's what I use - Fergie is a 55 year old Massey Fergusson TEa20 tractor which tows a 7'x4'x3' trailer load of wood (~2/3 cord) easily. I also have a ride-on lawn mower with a small trailer for small jobs, then the wheelbarrow and elbow grease for difficult terrain.


----------



## pulldownclaw

Here's what I'll be burning this year, about a cord of red oak, along with another cord or so of pine that's not pictured, hope it's enough!


----------



## pulldownclaw

And this is for next year, a stack of red oak, and a soon to be holz hausen of red and white oak goodness!


----------



## Tarmsolo60

18" wood, 18 rows, 16 feet long, 6 feet high 

I did extra this year so I can have time to build a pole barn for my wood and tractor next year.


----------



## smokinj

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> 18" wood, 18 rows, 16 feet long, 6 feet high
> 
> I did extra this year so I can have time to build a pole barn for my wood and tractor next year.


WOW! lots of wood there!


----------



## bmwbj

Holy crap thats alot of BTU's


----------



## myzamboni

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> 18" wood, 18 rows, 16 feet long, 6 feet high
> 
> I did extra this year so I can have time to build a pole barn for my wood and tractor next year.



20.25 chords!  My back and shoulders are sore just looking at it.  Good on ya!


----------



## Tarmsolo60

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Tarmsolo60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18" wood, 18 rows, 16 feet long, 6 feet high
> 
> I did extra this year so I can have time to build a pole barn for my wood and tractor next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.25 chords!  My back and shoulders are sore just looking at it.  Good on ya!
Click to expand...


I have to give my wife the credit for splitting and piling a bout 2/3rds of that pile. I would run one tank of gas through my ms361 Stihl cutting before work most mornings and when I would come home she would have it all split (gas splitter) and piled. She's lucky to have a husband like me!!  %-P


----------



## smokinj

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> myzamboni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarmsolo60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18" wood, 18 rows, 16 feet long, 6 feet high
> 
> I did extra this year so I can have time to build a pole barn for my wood and tractor next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.25 chords!  My back and shoulders are sore just looking at it.  Good on ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to give my wife the credit for splitting and piling a bout 2/3rds of that pile. I would run one tank of gas through my ms361 Stihl cutting before work most mornings and when I would come home she would have it all split (gas splitter) and piled. She's lucky to have a husband like me!!  %-P
Click to expand...

Now thats RICH!


----------



## Corey

Hansson said:
			
		

> Heres some wood pictures from me



Once I see a stack that looks this incredibly perfect, I know there is no way anyone would care to see my snaggled up old wood pile!


----------



## coalkirk

Some very impressive neatly stacked wood. I prefer mine rotted and fossilized. That's 24 tons of fossilized wood and other assorted stuff. It doesn't stack so neatly but it sure splits easy!


----------



## coalkirk

That was bulk delievery from coal country in PA that I had dumped. I have a coal bin in my basement that holds enough for the heating season, about 4 1/2 tons. Then outisde I have a bin that holds the rest and yes I do tarp it. That pile of coal will last me between 5-6 years. I burn it in a stoker boiler. No creosote, no smoke, nice even fire. Light one fire at the end of October and let it go out in May. I used a wood fired boiler before that but I'd never go back. No UFO's???


----------



## coalkirk

Sure. It was $160.00 per ton. If I used my oil boiler, I'd spend about $4,000.00. This way its about $800.00. plus it does my domestic hot water. Here's the boiler.


----------



## coalkirk

Sorry. Let me try another picture. It's a Harman VF3K. It does vent from the bottom. The flue gases rise and then are forced to go down around the vessel of water to extract the maximum heat. Here's a link to their website.  http://www.harmanstoves.com/features.asp?id=6


----------



## northwinds

cozy heat said:
			
		

> Hansson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some wood pictures from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I see a stack that looks this incredibly perfect, I know there is no way anyone would care to see my snaggled up old wood pile!
Click to expand...


I feel the same way.  I've got a bunch of seasoned, dry wood--more than enough for the coming season.  And the piles look like hell.  
Maybe we can have poorest-looking standing woodpile photo contest...  I might have to dig out my camera.


----------



## moshiersr

Still working on it... What is cut split and stacked is for this year and was all dead wood cut over the spring. The giant pile of rounds is all wood I've been scrounging off a pipeline that I've been getting in log lengths over the last couple weeks. The pile is as deep as it is wide. I'll get some better pictures tonight. Hoping to get 1-2 years ahead. I just am not looking forward to splitting all of that!


----------



## HeatsTwice

Geeezzz. My neighbors think I am nuts for haveing the wood pile I do. What you guys have is amazing.

Heres pictures of mine.


----------



## bigdaddybry




----------



## Soopah 27

*Holy WoodPile!*


----------



## HearthKB

bigdaddybry.... Please tell me you're a firewood dealer!

.....and I thought the pile of two cords in my driveway was huge!! :red:


----------



## savageactor7

Holy Cow....that's a huge pile of wood...

...yeah that has to be a commercial, there has to be 70+ cords just in what we see.


----------



## Dix

Holy wood pile, Batman


----------



## JustWood

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW,,,,,   look at the cute little baby wood pile.         hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## MainePellethead

[quote author="bigdaddybry" date="[/quote]

now thats a woodpile


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

Here is mine...between 9 and 10 cords. Lean-to is 10' x 19' x 8' high. It'll have a steel roof on it before winter. We have started moving wood into the basement. We can put about 3 - 4 cords in there. We just have to get a little better at stacking! LOL Pics here on Photobucket


----------



## rhetoric

I now have pile envy.


----------



## CT-Mike

Here is mine:






This holz is about 8' high, 12' in diameter.

I have another about 1/3 as high after this photo was taken.


----------



## Randyb

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This holz is about 8' high, 12' in diameter.
> 
> I have another about 1/3 as high after this photo was taken.



Mike,

That Holz is awesome, the best part to the picture though is the bench.  How long do you sit on it (drink in hand) just watching your stack. Nice job


----------



## HittinSteel

Here is what I have been working on for the last 2 months


----------



## drewboy

All free wood, just took a big ash down in my back yard in early sept.

  All together, about three cords (some hidden in back).


----------



## Firenutz

This holz is about 8' high, 12' in diameter.

I have another about 1/3 as high after this photo was taken.[/quote]

That Shepherd on the left could be a twin of mine! I did a double take.


----------



## Firenutz

This is for my garage woodburner and the fireplace in the house if we lose power to the pellet stove and furnace.


----------



## sublime68charger

This was my emergency Pile for a winter where I got stuck and wasn't able to bring in wood from the family land.  
Sorry that me and my #1 helper are in the pic were just making sure there is a path to the pile.
he like to plow snow on the ATV.

This Pile is 3 pallets wide by 5 pallets deep and all came from 1 elm tree that was growing in the front yard.






here is a pic of the Elm,  it sure was nice for shade on the house in summer but it was dying out.





I wanns say it was 46" diameter at the stump level about 1' above ground and then in the trunk where the branches spread out had a 56" diameter from the edge of 1 branch to the other side of the trunk.

This tree alone heated my house for 3 months last winter.

also here a pic of the Buzz saw pile.  that we had a few years ago,  Wanna say this stack was about 20 pallets long when done.






that's all for now.

sublime out.


----------



## CowboyAndy

Here is half of next years stash...











The rows are 40' long, 4' high 20" splits.


----------

